# Andrew Gillum



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2018)

Andrew Gillum won the Dems candidacy for governor of Florida with the help of George Soros, Bernie Sanders and (my favorite Communist) Jane Fonda, and is being groomed as the next Obama. He is the mayor of Tallahassee, a city government under investigation by the FBI. He is rapidly becoming the darling of the far Left and is looked upon as the Left's revenge against Trump.

Just FYI...he's much more socialist-oriented that Obama or Clinton, and makes Hillary look conservative. If he wins the governor's race, he will be elevated very quickly into national politics. He says it's not about race but his comments about people of color coming into power in a region built by people of color suggest that race is very much a part of his agenda.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 29, 2018)

Mistrust any politician that comes out of Tallanasty. That town has the worst good old boy network in the state, and the city is beyond corrupt. BTW, @Ocoka , do you happen to have a link referencing the FBI investigation? It would be appreciated.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 29, 2018)

He's got an uphill battle....


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2018)

https://www.tallahassee.com/topic/fbi-investigation-of-tallahassee-cra/


----------



## Centermass (Aug 29, 2018)

“I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,”  Kwame Kilpatrick said.

“I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,” Ray Nagin said.

“I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,” Patrick Cannon said.

“I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,” Megan Barry said.

“I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,” Andrew Gillum said.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 30, 2018)

Centermass said:


> “I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,”  Kwame Kilpatrick said.
> 
> “I don’t expect any trouble my way….I welcome their investigation to get to the bottom of any corruption that might exist,” Ray Nagin said.
> 
> ...



Meanwhile, a newspaper somewhere readies a headline about Florida Man winning a gubernatorial race while doing a 10-piece for felony embezzlement, fraud, and racketeering charges.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2018)

Gillum's going to be running against Ron DeSantis--the Trump endorsement--who yesterday made a comment about Republicans not "monkeying up" the campaign...and this has lead to charges of racism.

So the term "monkeying up" or any reference to monkeys is now automatically interpreted as a racial slur by the MSM (aka Gillum's kingmakers).


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Gillum's going to be running against Ron DeSantis--the Trump endorsement--who yesterday made a comment about Republicans not "monkeying up" the campaign...and this has lead to charges of racism.
> 
> So the term "monkeying up" or any reference to monkeys is now automatically interpreted as a racial slur by the MSM (aka Gillum's kingmakers).



I saw that, and saw an interview where Gillum said DeSantis is "pulling a page straight out of the Trump playbook of racism and division."  If he think's _that's_ racist, he should stay away from rural NC.  All Gillum is trying to do is tie DeSantis to Trump and make the whole race about, well, race.


----------



## Topkick (Aug 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> So the term "monkeying up" or any reference to monkeys is now automatically interpreted as a racial slur by the MSM (aka Gillum's kingmakers).


Unfortunately, shit like this just desensitizes people to the cries of true racism.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 30, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I saw that, and saw an interview where Gillum said DeSantis is "pulling a page straight out of the Trump playbook of racism and division."  If he think's _that's_ racist, he should stay away from rural NC.  All Gillum is trying to do is tie DeSantis to Trump and make the whole race about, well, race.




Exactly.

Besides, the interpretation of common cliches like "monkey business" or "monkeying around" or monkey-anything as automatically racist says volumes about the motives of the "interpreters," who, obviously, will grasp at any straw, however feeble, to throw in the race card.

I expect that any white candidate who has to run against an African-American in the future will be subject to this same tactic.

Yes, and even John McCain, so recently enshrined by the liberal media, had to deal with it some years ago.

McCain Camp Says Obama Is Playing ‘Race Card’


----------



## BloodStripe (May 30, 2019)

Federal subpoena demands records on Andrew Gillum and his campaign for governor

The scope of this investigation is expanding. It's disappointing the number of investigations currently against current or former politicians in this country.


----------



## Brill (Jun 1, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Federal subpoena demands records on Andrew Gillum and his campaign for governor
> 
> The scope of this investigation is expanding. It's disappointing the number of investigations currently against current or former politicians in this country.



Rep Cummings of MD is in an interesting mess too. His wife, more than 20 years his junior, runs a “project” that engaged with companies that lobbied him to support favorable legislation. All above board of course.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm so fucking tired of perceived racism/victim mentality/society is against me nonsense. 

If in doubt, claim racism and be a victim. Politicians are great for making entire populations (whatever population it is), into victims.


----------

